# 6wt equivalent to an 8wt NRX?



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

A few months ago I bought an NRX 8wt after testing quite a few rods. This was after owning and using a BVK for a couple of years. For reference the other rods I liked were the Hardy Zephrus and the Scott Meridian. But in the end I absolutely love my 8wt NRX. It just works best for me.

That being said, I’m now looking for a 6wt that’s just like my NRX. Is that the 6wt NRX? If it’s not, what other 6wt feels like an 8wt NRX, only lighter. My local shop doesn’t currently have a 6wt NRX for me to test. If it is like the 8wt I’d be willing to drive to a shop further away that has one I can test.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have 5, 7, and 8 wt NRX but a Sage One 6 wt. Besides an older Grahite III the One is the only Sage I own but I have used it for reds some. I have not used the 5wt NRX for reds but I like the way it cast. The light weight 5 and 6 wts are a great change of pace compared to the typical red fish fly rods.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've cast the NRX 5wt LP (light presentation) and man its a bad ass rod...super light and fun to cast. 

I carry an NRX 8wt and Sage ONE 6wt primarily. Try a Sage ONE if you can find one.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendations. I'll keep my eye out for a Sage One to try.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Many of the on line rod sellers offer a full return policy- call them - you can buy it and if it's not what you thought - send it back


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have all NRX's except the 6w which is a Sage One. I ended up putting on the Recoil guides like the NRX because I like them so much. Its literally my favorite rod.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sage one 691-4


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

6 weight one is the only sage rod I have, it’s pretty much my favorite too. Never cast a 6 weight nrx to compare though.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> 6 weight one is the only sage rod I have, it’s pretty much my favorite too. Never cast a 6 weight nrx to compare though.


Would y'all say the ONE is a "true" 6wt or do y'all have to over- line? I know this is a loaded question, but if I buy another 6wt, I want to throw a 6wt line, otherwise I'll just buy a 7.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I have my 6wt one paired with BTT 6wt line. Just magical


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I would say its true 6 weight.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

so while I love the sage one... if you love the NRX and want a rod just like your nrx 8 then I"d say go for the nrx 6 - its a great rod. If you want to try something different then look at the one. Love mine.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

vantagefish said:


> I have my 6wt one paired with BTT 6wt line. Just magical


Nice!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Doublehaul said:


> Would y'all say the ONE is a "true" 6wt or do y'all have to over- line? I know this is a loaded question, but if I buy another 6wt, I want to throw a 6wt line, otherwise I'll just buy a 7.


I throw an SA Mastery Bonefish 6wt line on my Sage ONE 6wt.

No need to cheat with that rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The flow of both the 8wt and the 6wt in an NRX in a 4pcs rod will flow and bend basically at the same rate, but the 8wt of those two rods will be a little stiffer and the tip will bend slightly more (softer) on the 6wt. A better similar action would be the 8wt-4pcs and the 6wt-1pcs rod, since the 1pcs is faster. So the slightly faster tip of the 6wt will mimic the slightly stiffer tip of the 8wt-4pcs. No sure if you understand that or not. The drawl back of a 1 piece rod is they suck to travel with.

So 3 other Loomis rods I would try is the Cross Current GLX 6wt, the Shore Stalker in a 8'8" 6wt and a IMX Pro in the 6wt. If your shop can get the 4pcs NRX 6wt in and have these other rods, I'd try them side by side against the NRX-4pcs and see how those rods compare in a 6wt.

Getting back to the main debate here on this thread, NRX vs the One, both rods are nice, but the One flows like a One in a 6wt and an NRX flows like an NRX in a 6wt. What's that all mean? The One has more of a total rod bend to it (tip to butt) and the NRX has some rod bend but faster from butt to mid section and then the tip flexes/bends more than the One. So they both have completely different behaviors. So going back and forth between rods requires a slight difference in your casting stroke. It's going to be hard to find that tip flexing in a rod other than an NRX, except for a TFO Mangrove and even then, the Mangrove is not as fast as the NRX in the 6wt in the butt and mid section, but a little more lifting power in the butt section.

And... not to flip this thread, but.... try to find a Douglas Sky in a saltwater handle 6wt and throw that up against an NRX 6wt. Different action still, but faster in the tip than the NRX and surprisingly easy to cast for less money.

Ted


----------

